# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  2015 Saint Barth Dental Meeting

## evening

Dentists  :Big Grin:  from around the world will be back on the island in 2015. January 19-23. 

Please consider joining us if you're a dentist who loves St. Barth. 

Fully accredited morning sessions and afternoons free to enjoy the island.  :Happy-To-Mad: 

SaintBarthDental.com

----------


## JEK

Will it ever be the same without David?

----------


## tim

Evening,

Welcome to the forum!

----------


## NYCFred

What a wonderfully tax deductible business expense...love it!

----------


## JEK

Been going for a long time.
These from, 2007 and 2011

----------


## NHDiane

Those wild and crazy dentists sure know how to pick a venue don't they??  :Triumphant:

----------


## fins85258

> What a wonderfully tax deductible business expense...love it!



olool Fred, you're so diplomatic; I believe the correct description is "BoonDoggle"

----------


## elgreaux

Hey Eva, I should have warned you....

----------


## JEK

> Hey Eva, I should have warned you....



Eva and Ellen,
We have a lot of Newbies and/or people with short memories who apparently don't know of the wonderful history of this international association. Could it be a legitimate business deduction for a dentist? Sure. Did it foster great long-term relationships among people who would of otherwise not known one another? Undoubtedly.

----------


## fins85258

Have a friend in California who does dental work with Doctors without Boarders so I sent hime this link

----------


## elgreaux

And the dentist really do have sessions about one aspect of dentistry or another each morning, led by the special guest dentist of the year, who are all experts in their fields, and the island dentists often sit in as well... many come back year after year, and sure they get to mix a little beach in with it, but hey, why not?

----------


## KevinS

I think that this is a great idea.  I want my dentist to be doing continuing education, and why not combine tax-deductible business with pleasure?  I've done something similar over the years, leveraging business travel for personal pleasure.  Heck, if my company is willing to pay to fly me to X then I'm happy to  pay to continue on to Y, or to stay an extra few days, or whatever.  SBH has never figured into that, so perhaps I would have done better if I were a dentist.

PS - I do mention the St Barth Dental meetings to my dentist.  Perhaps she'll attend when her kids are out of school.

----------


## NYCFred

I feel a toothache coming on. Good time to be on the island?

( are they bringing their assistants?)

----------


## elgreaux

Usually hard to get a dentist that week :)

----------


## evening

Thank you for the warm welcome Tim and everyone! I was worried this would be considered spam and get me banned! 

Thank you to anyone who said they would tell their dentist, or dental friends. Most of our dentists return year after year because they have met great friends - and the speakers are usually world renowned. 

Dentistry on the island is so advanced, it's also good for visiting dentists to see what a local office looks like. Francois Chlous had cutting edge technology CEREC 20 years ago - I've still never it in action here in America. 

I hope to carry on the meeting in my father's tradition. With the help of Harriet and Francois - and the  speaker we have lined up - it should be a fabulous meeting.

----------

